# Descaling cast iron with Picote



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So I bought the chain flails to descale cast iron but at the show I met this awesome plumber from Alaska. He showed me and Saysflushable a video where he reinstated a 2" washing machine line through a 2" floor drain. Guy obviously knew his stuff. He said he likes the sandpaper flapper head for descaling...was 24 grit. 

Anyone else use this? Or have a separate or different cutter head they like to use for descaling cast iron?


----------

